# Lines on image



## woodyoureally (Oct 21, 2014)

I am using an HTC One M8. Homemade light tent with three gooseneck desk lamps with natural bulbs. Still working on settings but had a new issue come up in the midst of a session the other day. Started getting lines that would "move" across the image. And it would show up on the digital image as well. Example attached. First image doesn't have the lines. Second does. Now I can't take a pic without it using lights/ light box. Taking regular pictures doesn't create these lines. Any ideas??


----------



## thebillofwrites (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi,

Can you describe in more detail what you mean by "Move" across the image?

Do the lines show up in differents spots when nothing in your setup has changed?

Have you tried shooting with just one of the 3 bulbs lit?

Bill


----------



## woodyoureally (Oct 21, 2014)

The lines scroll across the image. Start at the top and scroll down. Spaced apart so there are always 2 or 3 on the screen. I tried all different sequences of lights off/on.


----------



## Mortalis (Oct 21, 2014)

That looks to be either an aperature setting that you may have changed or the sensor chip in your camera is going bad. Those look like light wave length lines. I would see those in a piece of measuring equipment when one crystal was bent slightly. Possibly your lens is becoming misshapened.


----------



## mike4066 (Oct 21, 2014)

Are you using florescent lights?  It looks like banding problem with florescent lights. 

  With a dslr I'd say using a slower shutter speed and smaller apeature..   Not sure how to fix it with a camera phone though.


----------

